

How to modify a shared library (.so) in Linux? - Y6b

Is it possible to modify a shared library (.so) in Linux without getting its source code??? I know about LD_PRELOAD, but is that useful for functions that are used IN the shared library itself???
Is there a way to decompile/disassemble and then recompile/reassemble binary ELF files?
======
greenlblue
Stackoverflow.com

